# Best lift served singletrack in Vermont?



## Philpug (May 3, 2009)

I've ridden Kton and Sugarbush. I like Kton, particularly 7 to 11 and 4 and 6. I stay pretty much on the blues and easy blacks at Kton. Sugarbush didn't impress me at all. How is Mount Snow? Since I am not looking for anything real technical but more XC style single track.


----------



## boston_e (May 3, 2009)

The best single track in New England is not at any of the ski resorts.


----------



## Philpug (May 3, 2009)

boston_e said:


> The best single track in New England is not at any of the ski resorts.


I've ridden Kingdom Trail, I know there is great trails in Vermont, but that wasn't the question.


----------



## boston_e (May 3, 2009)

Probablly Mount Snow (although its been a while since I've been there)... but I still think the best Mt Biking in the area is not at any of the ski resorts.


----------



## jarrodski (May 4, 2009)

do you like rocks roots and gnar?  Bolton Valley - slow lift though

MtSnow has a lot of fire road and path feel

never been to killy but hear its similar to snow... 

the bush is supposed to be pretty good now.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 4, 2009)

boston_e said:


> Probablly Mount Snow (although its been a while since I've been there)... but I still think the best Mt Biking in the area is not at any of the ski resorts.



depends on what you're looking for.  I no longer ride, but when I did in High School, much like skiing, I preferred the downhill aspect of the sport to the uphill.  The more downhill I did, the better the ride.  Lifts are quite helpful in that regard.


----------



## JD (May 5, 2009)

The stuff on Burke Mtn prolly.  They run shuttles.


----------



## from_the_NEK (May 5, 2009)

JD said:


> The stuff on Burke Mtn prolly.  They run shuttles.



There will be a new trail off the summit this year as well. Sounds like it will be more like the "Downhill" trail over in East Bowl rather than the highly tech "Freeride" trail.


----------



## JD (May 5, 2009)

so I've heard.


----------



## whiteface valmas (May 7, 2009)

even though its not in vermont, whiteface has some nice trails and a gondola to get you up top


----------



## JD (May 7, 2009)

And I hear Highland is sick in NH.


----------

